# Pedophilia as a Sexual Preference



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2022)

This is awful, and it's happening.
But what can we expect when people decided to "_normalize_" 70+ genders?





Teenagers/Young people, beung the future of this world, are getting educated by Facebook, Twitter and TikTok.

Is propaganda doing an awesome job at corrupting young one's minds and logic judgment? Or is it fair to say that each generation is getting dumber?
Whatever it is, remember that these kind if people will have an impact in future elections.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 15, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> This is awful, and it's happening.


Nah, it's not.  Just one crazy lady, easy enough to ignore and/or ridicule.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2022)

Fuck off with that transphobic bullshit. Accepting that’s are more than 2 genders is not a slippery slope to accepting pedophilia as a sexuality. This has been the same claim since the Civil Rights movement has started. Quite honestly, I am starting to think anyone making these kinds claims are the ones hoping pedophilia will be accepted.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 15, 2022)

Pedo's or Zoopilles trying to say thats its ok and should be normalized should be shot and killed. Your hurting animals and kids. thats why they have to hide because they would be linched if they said it loud and proud.


----------

